# The Donald Trump Humor Thread



## Eric

And we're off...


----------



## Thomas Veil

Some of these were posted elsewhere, but they’re most fitting here.


----------



## Alli

Pence doesn’t deserve his own thread, but listening to him say “I’ve got some red meat for ya” just sends me into hysterics every time. The man is clueless. Mother would never allow him to show anyone his red meat.


----------



## Thomas Veil




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

This makes more sense than the actual interview.


----------



## jkcerda

WELCOME aboard.


----------



## Renzatic




----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> This makes more sense than the actual interview.




Far more sense. Welcome aboard!

I almost cried from laughing over that.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Alli said:


> Far more sense. Welcome aboard!
> 
> I almost cried from laughing over that.




Check out the YouTube channel.  This was good for this thread but they have a bunch of other great bad lip reading videos.  I think there are even some Apple keynotes in there.


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Check out the YouTube channel.  This was good for this thread but they have a bunch of other great bad lip reading videos.  I think there are even some Apple keynotes in there.




I’ve watched several in the past. Some have been awful. Some have been good. That one was just...awful good!


----------



## Yoused

Spoiler: you should never wear a shirt with Russian whore pee stains to a photo op


----------



## Thomas Veil




----------



## Eric

This is every rural town in California.


----------



## Thomas Veil

^ Lotta truth there.


----------



## Eric

Sounds legit.


----------



## Yoused

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1295027343178825729/


----------



## jkcerda




----------



## Renzatic

[video]


----------



## Eric

Well said.


----------



## Thomas Veil

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1295554892619186177/​


----------



## Yoused

the Pissed Office


----------



## jkcerda




----------



## Eric




----------



## JayMysteri0

One DNC later, & Goodyear...


----------



## Eric

Nobody saw this coming!


----------



## Thomas Veil

Watching the RNC convention. For some reason it brought to mind this Riddler line from "The Batman" trailer:

_What does a liar do after he's dead?_​_He lies still._​​I don't know why.


----------



## hulugu

This one just kills me.


----------



## lizkat

Jesus.  

(Edit:  Cooper really is_ very_ good at that.]


----------



## Thomas Veil

Only Trump could brag about passing a mental test while sounding like a brain damage case.


----------



## DT

This is just absurdly stupid, not new, terrible quality ... but I just saw it in my twitter feed again and laughed, so here you go ...


----------



## lizkat

Not Trump per se, but humorous in its own sick way.   The New Republic watched the opening night of the R's convention for me last night and so Matt Ford today reported among other things that

Charlie Kirk, a conservative activist and the convention’s first speaker, described Trump as “the bodyguard of Western civilization.”​
Okay then.  Just so we know whom to thank for all this so called civilization going on here for the past four years.


----------



## Thomas Veil

And it’s just more lionization (deification?) of an already insanely large ego. And his subjects lap it up.


----------



## Renzatic




----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


>



Been there done that.


----------



## JayMysteri0

They often say the secret of success it to look to the future for possible soon to be business opportunities.


----------



## Eric

The man has a point.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1301143085519380484/


----------



## Eric




----------



## DT

Apparently a number of boats ... sank.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1302329264533114880/


----------



## Yoused

This is not funny








						Multiple boats sink during Trump Boat Parade on Lake Travis
					

A parade for President Donald Trump gets dicey when multiple boats sink on Lake Travis. According to first responders, nobody was injured. At around 2:50 p. m. the TCSO confirmed via tweet that they had responded to multiple calls made about boats being in distress at the parade. They also...




					cbsaustin.com
				



Not funny at all.


(_'scuse me, be right back_)


----------



## DT

It's a complete shit show, there's boats ON FIRE.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1302329277367549952/


----------



## Thomas Veil

When morons get together, they don't check lake conditions and they barbecue on deck.

Trying to figure out if this is the Hand of God or just symbolic of Trump's entire term.


----------



## Eric

D_T said:


> Apparently a number of boats ... sank.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1302329264533114880/



This could not be more poetic.


----------



## Eric

D_T said:


> It's a complete shit show, there's boats ON FIRE.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1302329277367549952/



The Lord works in mysterious ways


----------



## Eric

Dumbkirk... Apparently they treat life vest like masks and avoid them like the plague.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1302344161476128771/


----------



## Yoused

Thomas Veil said:


> When morons get together, they don't check lake conditions and they barbecue on deck.



_*But we gots no charcoal*_

_Hey, man, look, deck's made of wood_


----------



## Thomas Veil

I’m surprised we didn’t get an angry Trump tweet...

DISGRACEFUL. So called Trump fans sank their BOATS and didn’t go down with them! What kind of LOYALTY is THAT? Losers! Real PATRIOTS would have DROWNED for me. So unfair!​


----------



## Thomas Veil

What do you yell when your Trump boat goes down...”Abandon shit”?


----------



## JayMysteri0

It's amazing what you can learn while practicing your photoshop skills.


----------



## Yoused

Here is the regatta:




Apparently, in a tsunami of symmetry, the sinkings were the result of boats being swamped in the wake of larger boats (hey, I thought he was supposed to drain that thing).

Or, maybe it was protesters with bags of soup?


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1300480941312405511/


----------



## Thomas Veil




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1302722944871870464/


----------



## Thomas Veil




----------



## Yoused

Personal account of the sinking of the SS MAGAritaville

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1302370759705268229/


----------



## DT

Holy shit ... hahahahaha ...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1302996036797882368/


----------



## Huntn

Yoused said:


> Personal account of the sinking of the SS MAGAritaville
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1302370759705268229/



Word is 7 boats sank during the Lake Travis Thump parade, how apropos. I wonder how many were insure?


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> Holy shit ... hahahahaha ...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1302996036797882368/



I assume someone pulled it over?


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> I assume someone pulled it over?




Yeah man, there's a rope (or chain) connected to a truck right in the video!


----------



## Thomas Veil

DT said:


> Holy shit ... hahahahaha ...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1302996036797882368/




 Somebody somewhere is going to get in trouble for that, but that was awesome. Let's hope Trump falls on his face like that on November 3.



Yoused said:


> Personal account of the sinking of the SS MAGAritaville
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1302370759705268229/




Son of a gun--I thought I was joking! 

This idiot really did want to go down with the ship. He's almost _crying. _


----------



## Eric

Sad but true.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Sadly, from the follow up comments on Twitter it looks like that MAGAritaville video is a joke. My hat’s off to that guy for making it so stupid it looked real.


----------



## Yoused

Not very good. Still working on it


----------



## Eric

GOP Heroes.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1303448014443417603/


----------



## lizkat

ericgtr12 said:


> GOP Heroes.




Family values my a^^.   And this without figuring in Jerry Falwell Jr.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1303818189541986305/


----------



## Mark

Yoused said:


> Personal account of the sinking of the SS MAGAritaville
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1302370759705268229/




*this is the most hilariously honest video i have ever seen!!!*

quote
*if i don't wear a mask, im dam sure im not going to wear a life jacket they were throwing at me.*
endquote

this, folks, is what trumpism is all about.

5*****Stars.


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> Yeah man, there's a rope (or chain) connected to a truck right in the video!



First time I watched this I did not notice the rope.


----------



## Eric

This is pretty epic.


----------



## Yoused

niji said:


> *this is the most hilariously honest video i have ever seen!!!*
> 
> quote
> *if i don't wear a mask, im dam sure im not going to wear a life jacket they were throwing at me.*
> endquote
> 
> this, folks, is what trumpism is all about.
> 
> 5*****Stars.



It is actually satire.


----------



## Mark

Yoused said:


> ...




still love it. maybe even more.

still defines trumpism and trumpists. their mindset. their pre-modern logic. *their cro magnan animus*.


----------



## DT

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1304535170553438208/


----------



## DT

This guy seems like a peach ...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1304799053847298048/


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> This guy seems like a peach ...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1304799053847298048/



Literally how I see every Trump supporter, entitled, confrontational, ignorant redneck ass hats. I would've told Cletus to STFU and take a walk back to his pork rinds.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1306368362289623040/


----------



## JayMysteri0

You would think some people would  consider a change of address somewhere within the Soviet Union, but not this guy...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1306403809548173313/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1307510277282422784/


----------



## JayMysteri0

So one thing that still has me confused since the RNC




Is this a "terrorist fist jab"?


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> So one thing that still has me confused since the RNC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a "terrorist fist jab"?



A question only Fox News can answer with 24/7 coverage of the event.


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1306368362289623040/



Y'know, I saw that movie a while back and I couldn't place why The Boy looked familiar to me...



JayMysteri0 said:


> So one thing that still has me confused since the RNC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a "terrorist fist jab"?



He's doing it wrong. You need your fingers extended out for a proper Sieg Heil.


----------



## Yoused

from the deputy WH press secretary,
_It's outrageous that President Trump and his team are being villainized for upholding the rule of law and transparently fighting for a free and fair election. The mainstream media are giving the Democrats a free pass for their attempts to completely uproot the system and throw our election into chaos._​some serious projection. I hope the bulb in that projector does not run out of gas.


----------



## DT

Behold !


https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1309517261565120513/


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Behold !
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1309517261565120513/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1309937790004662275/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1309899650435100673/


----------



## JayMysteri0

The fact that I can post this here, without fear of moderation
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1310332612460847104/


----------



## JayMysteri0

D'oh!


----------



## fooferdoggie

I have saw these goats on my bike commute this is in the middle of the city. but when I went to the front to get a pic I saw the trump sign that said. promises made promises kept. I guess that's perfect in a barnyard with a goats rump (G)


----------



## Eric

Trump taking a well earned break from looking for questionable ballots.


----------



## lizkat

fooferdoggie said:


> I have saw these goats on my bike commute this is in the middle of the city. but when I went to the front to get a pic I saw the trump sign that said. promises made promises kept. I guess that's perfect in a barnyard with a goats rump (G)
> View attachment 576




Speaking of promises made, promises kept...  been waitin' for this takeoff to show up somewhere this week.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Uh...?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311835475196473344/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Please, believe him...https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1312078780031266819/


----------



## lizkat

Trials and tribulations of Hill reporters:  when you've spent way too much time at the office.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1312421894201774081/

​


----------



## Thomas Veil




----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Thomas Veil

Honest to god...I didn’t know whether to put this here or in the actual debate thread.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Yoused




----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


>




Can't believe the WH didn't see that one coming and edit it out.


----------



## thekev

DT said:


> Behold !
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1309517261565120513/




I am pretty sure they stole the basis for the joke from Rick and Morty (although that one didn't involve Trump specifically).


----------



## Yoused

Randy brought a friend


----------



## lizkat

First the good news..,


----------



## Eric




----------



## Arkitect

Some of the best political commentary in cartoon form… Steve Bell and Martin Rowson at The Guardian.


----------



## lizkat

My favorite take on the grip [edit: well that too but GRIM] reaper theme lately is one from the New Yorker...


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## lizkat

^^   "wrong _thread_..."


----------



## Arkitect

*2020 the opera!*


----------



## SuperMatt

Arkitect said:


> *2020 the opera!*



Love how they directly translate Hope Hicks' name to Italian...


----------



## Thomas Veil

That Donald is just a dancin’ fool!!!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315879949967011840/​


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1316192475648872449/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Thomas Veil

I’m a little late with this, but Bill Maher referenced Trump’s hospitalization and subsequent ride home.

“They said he was very low on oxygen. You know it was serious because when the helicopter landed on the White House lawn, they played the theme from _M*A*S*H_.“


----------



## lizkat

Vital signs of the times.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I forgot about this old one


----------



## Mark




----------



## lizkat

File under:  when your opponent makes your ads for ya

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317554725596942336/


----------



## lizkat

And then there are the sandwich boards...


----------



## JayMysteri0

What a week.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> What a week.



The Weekend Update on SNL this week was one of the best in a while.


----------



## JayMysteri0

HOLY CRAP!!!   It really MUST be election season...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317870914537541632/

45's back in Church!!  🌩

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317893851219189760/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317901140789428224/


----------



## iLunar

SuperMatt said:


> The Weekend Update on SNL this week was one of the best in a while.




Last night's episode was good. Love Issa Rae!


----------



## fooferdoggie

JayMysteri0 said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!   It really MUST be election season...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317870914537541632/
> 
> 45's back in Church!!  🌩



someone is truly desperate. How many years I wonder has it been? be funny if he accidentally went to a jewish church.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Well, something 45 can say the previous guy didn't do, he didn't get his own dance.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317962301081673728/

Maybe that's a good thing?


----------



## Eric

Nailed it.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1318026061720899584/


----------



## JayMysteri0

ericgtr12 said:


> Nailed it.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1318026061720899584/



So THIS is what 45 was trying for?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317918432164159488/

D@mn Covid!  If only someone had gotten on top of that shit earlier, 45 might have been more healthy to pull that dance off like he meant.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I will post ONE thing today at least, that makes you laugh
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1318650159719456770/

Just play this as you watch


----------



## JayMysteri0

I hated the original, but this one seems pretty funny & hopeful.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1319475679570911234/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1321447625996918784/


----------



## JayMysteri0

...And because 45's supporters can be as funny & clueless as the guy himself
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1321547559865880577/


----------



## Zoidberg

It might have been told here already (I ran a search but couldn't find it) but I liked this joke so I'm shamelessly sharing it here:

How many Trump supporters does it take to change a lightbulb?



Spoiler



None. Trump says it’s done and they all cheer in the dark.


----------



## Alli

Trump has now had the real 2020 experience.
He’s lost his job.
He’s had Covid.
He’s about to be evicted.


----------



## lizkat

despondentdiver said:


> It might have been told here already (I ran a search but couldn't find it) but I liked this joke so I'm shamelessly sharing it here:
> 
> How many Trump supporters does it take to change a lightbulb?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> None. Trump says it’s done and they all cheer in the dark.




I laughed out loud for the first time in at least four or five days.


----------



## dogslobber




----------



## SuperMatt

July 2030 - The Trump Presidential Library opens:









						July 4, 2030: Opening of the Trump Presidential Library | Boing Boing
					

Fireworks and fanfare greeted the opening of the Donald J Trump Presidential Library Casino & Resort in Las Vegas, Nevada, today. President Trump, aged 84, attended the ceremony in handcuffs, a…




					boingboing.net


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> July 2030 - The Trump Presidential Library opens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 4, 2030: Opening of the Trump Presidential Library | Boing Boing
> 
> 
> Fireworks and fanfare greeted the opening of the Donald J Trump Presidential Library Casino & Resort in Las Vegas, Nevada, today. President Trump, aged 84, attended the ceremony in handcuffs, a…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boingboing.net



Now, I thought he had picked


this place, due to it being so close to his beloved Four Seasons.

I mean, how Spinal Tap can you get? Seriously.


----------



## lizkat

Meanwhile Trump's old tweets and gloats keep coming back like boomerangs.  This gem from December 2016.


----------



## MarkusL

Yoused said:


> Now, I thought he had picked
> View attachment 1286​this place, due to it being so close to his beloved Four Seasons.
> 
> I mean, how Spinal Tap can you get? Seriously.



Maybe "DVDs & Lotions" can cure covid?


----------



## Arkitect




----------



## lizkat

Comic relief:  nice riposte to Grenell, who remains a Trump lackey to the bitter end, I guess.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I've been hearing a lot of this, seems to be making quite the comeback now


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327304395525132291/


----------



## Eric

Release the kraken is trending and someone posted this   

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327396678886961152/


----------



## dogslobber

If we make it to Jan 20th then we will forever be indebted to Trump for allowing us to survive his kamakazi presidency. Thank you, Mr President.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327379940476596224/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327339536456835074/


----------



## lizkat

Colbert trying to be fair always good for a laugh these days.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1325975211125088266/


----------



## lizkat

Loved the online pancakes crash of the DC protest today, should do it again whenever the protest against recount outcomes materializes.


https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327683475332206593/


----------



## Arkitect




----------



## Thomas Veil

Vanity Fair has one of the funniest articles I’ve read in a long time. 


Eight days after the 2020 election and four days after the major networks called the presidency for Joe Biden, here’s where we’re at: Donald Trump has refused to accept that he lost and is acting as though he’s just going to keep being president on January 20, 2021. In addition to ranting and raving about made-up election fraud and insisting that he was cheated, Trump has forced his staff and allies to treat him like a highly sensitive toddler who could blow at any moment and therefore can’t be sat down and told to cut the shit. His secretary of state is saying things like, “There will be a smooth transition to a second Trump administration.” The head of the General Services Administration won’t sign the paperwork necessary to release millions of dollars, amongst other resources, to Biden’s transition team. The White House has told federal agencies to keep working on a fiscal year budget due after the inauguration. The Presidential Personnel Office is still vetting prospective hires. At this point it’s not clear if Trump needs to be thrown in prison or a mental institution.​
And according to a new report, the absolute best we can probably hope for is that the soon-to-be ex-president will refuse to concede until the day he dies, but won’t, like, declare squatters’ rights to the White House on January 21, or scream, “You can’t make me leave! You can’t! I won’t!” as the Secret Service pries his fingers off the doorframe of the Oval Office, calling for backup as he tries to bite one agent and kick another in the shins before being tackled to the ground.​


----------



## lizkat

This cartoon is from way earlier,  but who knew the GOP would hang in at peak intransigence for so long.




​


----------



## Eric

Bernie is not playing.


----------



## Zoidberg

Australians say it like it is (warning it's very catchy):


----------



## lizkat

despondentdiver said:


> Australians say it like it is:




Every Republican pol still up for Trump should have memory refreshed by watching that video, just in case they're deluded enough to think they're supporting someone Trump never was and never will be.


----------



## SuperMatt

A Hungarian restaurant offers this delicious dish:


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> A Hungarian restaurant offers this delicious dish:
> 
> View attachment 1495




Hah... and I never thought before about his "president for life" gig as having begun on his birth date.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I can't tell if that's a WH presser...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1329839721971912706/
or 45ettes still mad on PRSI not wanting to answer any questions about 45.


----------



## lizkat

I'm ready for this.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1329781221019197440/


----------



## Huntn

despondentdiver said:


> Australians say it like it is (warning it's very catchy):



That is brilliant! The sad thing about Trump Humor threads is they are at best, black comedy.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Despite the crap associated with him, I still enjoy Brian Williams, and this is A reason why
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1330165223928500229/

Mwah!  Well played.


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> A Hungarian restaurant offers this delicious dish:
> 
> View attachment 1495



But, but, where are the mushrooms? Or is that just too disgusting to think about?


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1329839721971912706/



What a bitch.

If Kayleigh holds a final presser before Trump leaves office, then when she begins her remarks I want to see every reporter get up, turn their backs on her and walk out.

Disrespect should be repaid with disrespect.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Despite the crap associated with him, I still enjoy Brian Williams, and this is A reason why
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1330165223928500229/
> 
> Mwah!  Well played.




Hilarious if one has been paying attention...  but otherwise could look like Williams is just trying to bring on some former Fox viewers, who'd surely see that whole Trump-mocking segment there as a liberal news outlet finally giving The Don some past due credit...


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> But, but, where are the mushrooms? Or is that just too disgusting to think about?




The mushrooms will be sprouting up in the so called deep state for months or years after burgerboy departs


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Yoused

lizkat said:


> The mushrooms will be sprouting up in the so called deep state for months or years after burgerboy departs



I was thinking more along the lines of that thing Ms. Daniels said.


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of that thing Ms. Daniels said.




Daniels?    or Ronna McDaniel?   The RNC chair?   I quit listening to her public pronouncements after the WaPo reported that she was among those who even as of November 8th,  "are publicly fighting on behalf of the president but have acknowledged to others privately that the battle cannot go on for too long,"

Or did I miss something and you're not talking about McDaniel at all...  entirely possible...  I'm half trying to move on from this whole debacle and focus on Biden's transition-in-the-wings...


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> A Hungarian restaurant offers this delicious dish:
> 
> View attachment 1495



Pretty hilarious: "24 carat edible gold foil". You have to give it to them, that's a pretty good grasp of this guy's essence.


----------



## Yoused

lizkat said:


> Daniels?



You know, the one who got $300K from Michael Cohen to not talk about somebody's mushroom-shaped something-or-the-other.


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> You know, the one who got $300K from Michael Cohen to not talk about somebody's mushroom-shaped something-or-the-other.




Oh yes, Stormy Daniels.   How could I have forgotten about her...   but that seems so long ago now.  Wow,   the thing with Trump is that it seems like he's been in office for 20 years, not four..


----------



## lizkat

Meanwhile....

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1330163573012770816/


----------



## lizkat

And.... a little time to poke fun at Trump talking about landslides...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1330259852866834434/


----------



## JayMysteri0

There's a still a wall that was going to be supposedly built, perhaps he hires himself to finish it?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1330528010483724290/


----------



## JayMysteri0

You have no idea of what to expect
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1330718012576571395/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Facebook is brutal


----------



## fooferdoggie

I am starting to lose the humor in trump. he is getting worse and worse as all his overpriced lawyers have failed in court. its going to be a shitstorm thats going to take a hazmat team of epic proportions to clean up,


----------



## Eric

TheOnion FTW

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1331005273834737666/


----------



## JayMysteri0

From the same Twitter thread
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1331023834716180481/


----------



## lizkat

Another Maestro Ziikos Trump parody video...  this one he has trump singing happy b'day to Joe Biden and then borrows some clip to make it look like The Don is complimenting Joe on having been voted "number one in everything...  so you're not fired, you're hired!"


----------



## JayMysteri0

Please do not consume liquids when watching
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1331074926607015942/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Eric

Ripped from Reddit, this is gold lol.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1331719096220618753/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1332176279848841216/


----------



## fooferdoggie

saw this on our walk with the granddaughter.


----------



## User.45

fooferdoggie said:


> saw this on our walk with the granddaughter.
> View attachment 1568



I opened OAN this week looking for the cure for COVID (apparently they have it but the deep state wants to hurt Trump so they hide it) and I saw them referring to a NYT oped on school closures disservice kids. FFS, then make people and school districts adhere to infection control guidelines and then we can lament on this goddamn notion. It's just amazing to see people who professionally fear communism to replicate the very worst of its notions, the idea that our wishes can overwrite reality.


----------



## lizkat

And then there's the question of what happened to the Resolution Desk in the Oval Office?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1332173185542864897/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1332299579572822018/


----------



## User.45

'Cause the Kraken got Durhammered.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## JayMysteri0

The when & why he didn't seem crazy that one time
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1333057051682070530/


----------



## lizkat

There is actually now an elaborate (spoof) online Donald J. Trump Presdential Library,  complete with a "grift" shop where you can actually buy stuff or give to some good causes (not ones Trump would fancy) or even tip the creators of the site.  










						Donald J. Trump Presidential Library
					

Presidential Library for the 45th President of the United States




					djtrumplibrary.com
				



It's well designed, extensive and hilarious, when not an infuriating reminder of what we've been put through. 

 I'm already fond of the idea of a Covfefe coffee mug from their "grift shop".


----------



## Thomas Veil

That...is the most elaborate troll I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Zoidberg

Does this belong in this thread?


----------



## lizkat

despondentdiver said:


> Does this belong in this thread?




Too bad I'll not live long enough to see women decide that plastic surgery is just a conceit of aging male TV news anchors.


----------



## lizkat

Cartoons about Trump and his pardon fetish now abound.  Here's one from JD Crowe on the AL.com news site.







Crowe's accompanying note reads thus:  



> Alabama has been undeniably, unabashedly, completely complicit to everything Trump has done. If he and his clan need to be pre-emptively pardoned, we need one of those pre-emptive pardons, too. Thankyouverymuch.


----------



## lizkat

On the upside:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1335042305049436166/


Hmm.. *Something magical about that number 46*, isn't there?

Oh yeah.   Coincidentally,  *that's Biden's tag*.     _Sweet dreams, Donny Boy._


----------



## JayMysteri0

I have to believe this was posted here already, but if not...


----------



## dogslobber

So now Rudi has tested positive for COVID 19. Apparently he's filing a lawsuit to contest the results.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336020526578487297/

She is ruthless in her Twitter game


----------



## JayMysteri0

This administration + 2020 = summed up in one picture
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336181350966112261/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336715353938911235/


----------



## JayMysteri0

"We have lovely parting gifts for our former president"
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337264881016451079/

Even Time magazine is telling the guy to GTFO already.


----------



## iMi

JayMysteri0 said:


> The when & why he didn't seem crazy that one time
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1333057051682070530/



You know he was mumbling some non-sense trying to come up with a coherent speech using only his fifth grade vocabulary when Melania's nose twinkled, her eyes lit up with that signature two-millimeter squint and she exclaimed "me got idea, Donald. You no worry." 

That whole fucking family. I'll bet she thinks plagiarism is what patriotic Americans do. Melania, listen closely...  It's pledge-of-allegiance. I know it sounds the same when you say it, but trust me. Bigly difference.


----------



## Yoused

White House Dishwasher Not Sure Why Trump Keeps Offering Him Pardon
					

WASHINGTON—Shrugging as he tried to explain the motivation behind the commander in chief’s frequent overtures, White House dishwasher George Vlahos told reporters Thursday he was genuinely uncertain why President Donald Trump kept offering to grant him a federal pardon. “I’ve never had any kind...




					www.theonion.com
				





(so, yeah, ok, it really is "fake news" – I think)


----------



## lizkat

I thought there couldn't be much left in "Trump humor" but could be wrong.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337450867222581249/


----------



## dogslobber

Trump referred to the FDA as a "big, old, slow turtle" or words to that effect. I actually thought he was talking about Moscow Mitch.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337255284356550656/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337516211714854912/


----------



## lizkat

Little reminder to Trump still carrying on about SCOTUS booting the TX case:





For any of those who never played the "rock, paper, scissors" game









						The Official Rules of Rock Paper Scissors - World Rock Paper Scissors Association
					

Official Rules of Rock Paper Scissors Rock Paper Scissors is a zero sum game that is usually played by two people using their hands and no tools. The idea is to make shapes with an outstretched hand where each shape will have a certain degree of power and will lead to an outcome. What are




					www.wrpsa.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

True patriots every one of them.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337814831735468039/

Showing it every day in every way, as they gather to contest a legal election that didn't go their way.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I saw this headline on CNN...

Ivanka Trump and Jared Kushner to head south as she explores political future

...and I thought, _Good, I hope they don’t stop until they see penguins,_


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> True patriots every one of them.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337814831735468039/
> 
> Showing it every day in every way, as they gather to contest a legal election that didn't go their way.




Priceless. Trump's piece of the party deserves name "Yeah We Made This Up".


----------



## Yoused

Thomas Veil said:


> I saw this headline on CNN...
> 
> Ivanka Trump and Jared Kushner to head south as she explores political future
> 
> ...and I thought, _Good, I hope they don’t stop until they see penguins,_



Why do you hate penguins?


----------



## Thomas Veil

Trump left before half-time, presumably so he could challenge the result of the coin toss in the Supreme Court.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I have no idea where to post this...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338515996911525889/


----------



## lizkat

Thomas Veil said:


> I saw this headline on CNN...
> 
> Ivanka Trump and Jared Kushner to head south as she explores political future
> 
> ...and I thought, _Good, I hope they don’t stop until they see penguins,_




Hell I hope they appreciate Biden administration not lifting their passports on January 20th.


----------



## JayMysteri0

lizkat said:


> Hell I hope they appreciate Biden administration not lifting their passports on January 20th.



Venezuela might be an opportunity for them.  I always hear the cons going on about it.


----------



## DT

JFC!  This is hysterical, but the technical execution is spectacular! Will cross post to The Badlands ...


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> JFC!  This is hysterical, but the technical execution is spectacular! Will cross post to The Badlands ...




How do they even do that?!    Much better tech than some earlier borrowings trying to make whole new presentations.

And here a lot of us still thinking it's a big deal to add/subtract someone in a still photo of some event they did not attend.


----------



## thekev

lizkat said:


> How do they even do that?!    Much better tech than some earlier borrowings trying to make whole new presentations.
> 
> And here a lot of us still thinking it's a big deal to add/subtract someone in a still photo of some event they did not attend.




Deep fakes have been around at least a few years at this point, and they have improved over time. These have really come up via machine learning frameworks, which differ from those typically used by visual effects studios to map actors to creatures. Those rely on mocap data whereas this stuff is still an ongoing research topic in computer vision.


----------



## DT




----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> View attachment 1873





It's sinking in with Trump, but not all his supporters get it.   I still see idiotic tweets that run to  "Even if they say Biden won it's Trump who will be inaugurated." 

 WTF.  The GOP is not going to be able to dismount that ride at all, never mind without more self-harm.


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> I have no idea where to post this...
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338515996911525889/



I am a thief in the night


----------



## JayMysteri0

The comedic coup de grace
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339434099153448961/


----------



## JayMysteri0

No joke!  A very worthy cause!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339711226834808835/


----------



## JayMysteri0

> The Dumbasses Suspected of Plotting to Kidnap Gretchen Whitmer Allegedly Tried to Buy Supplies From the FBI
> 
> 
> Though it sounds like the plot of a political thriller, in October of this year six men were arrested on suspicion of plotting to abduct Michigan’s governor, Gretchen Whitmer, after the FBI caught wind of a plan. The men involved—Adam Fox, Barry Croft, Ty Garbin, Kaleb Franks, Daniel Harris, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezebel.com





> A man named *Victor Gevers*, a Dutch hacker, has successfully hacked into *President Trump’s Twitter* account for the second time. Did he use some sort of elaborate fast typing method to pull this off? Place a bug in Twitter’s servers before he found the right account to get into? Descend from the ceiling at Twitter HR and put a thumb drive into the main computer to copy thousands of people’s information? Nope, nothing fancy. He guessed the password. Both times.
> 
> In 2014 Gevers accessed Trump’s account for the first time by guessing the password “yourefired.” He hacked the account once more in October of 2020 by guessing the password was “maga2020!” after five attempts.
> 
> Although hacking is a crime in the Netherlands, Gevers was not charged because he met the threshold for proving he was an “ethical hacker.” Gevers was very forthcoming about his internet activity saying that he only did what he did to illustrate “vulnerabilities in the Internet” and not to wreak havoc which probably would have been more fun for the rest of us. [Washington Post]


----------



## Thomas Veil

DT said:


> JFC!  This is hysterical, but the technical execution is spectacular! Will cross post to The Badlands ...



I agree—technologically it’s amazing.

And they didn’t miss a trick. The “sleepy-eyed” reindeer is even wearing a walking boot. 

Well, I can’t follow that, but I do offer this:


----------



## JayMysteri0

Really not funny, but sadly correct
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339616789148422145/


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> Really not funny, but sadly correct
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339616789148422145/



You are sad about not seeing Individual-ONE's healthcare plan?


----------



## Yoused

and this, well, this really is funny





__





						No Longer Available
					






					www.mynbc5.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yoused said:


> You are sad about not seeing Individual-ONE's healthcare plan?



It's sad because it was another of many lies that 45 supporters bought.

It's sad because there was absolutely NO EFFORT made to even pretend there was a plan at all.

It's sad because it didn't stop the administration to still go after the shell of what we do have for healthcare.


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> and this, well, this really is funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Longer Available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mynbc5.com



I wish there was a space force academy - Space Cadets!


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1340384409430577153/


----------



## JayMysteri0

A blast from the past
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327270095920504841/


----------



## lizkat

Lady Liberty might have a great idea here.  First of the Space Force manned explorations of deep space.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Zoidberg

Here's a fun fact that makes me question whether we're living in a lazily written comedy show:

There's a herpes (of all things!!) type called the Epstein-Barr virus.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epstein–Barr_virus


----------



## User.45

despondentdiver said:


> Here's a fun fact that makes me question whether we're living in a lazily written comedy show:
> 
> There's a herpes (of all things!!) type called the Epstein-Barr virus.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epstein–Barr_virus



It's also one of those cancer inducing viruses...


----------



## SuperMatt




----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0

45's gonna miss that great big WH he barely stayed in...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1345222114333216771/


----------



## Huntn

I’ve always had trouble getting into the Donny Humor Threads.  At best it‘s sticking a knife in a boil to pop it, something I imagine is painful, ironically not as painful as watching the sewer sludge flow out the front door and windows of the White House.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1345121278508851200/


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1345121278508851200/



That made me laugh, but if the Republicans continue to control any part of Congress, specifically the Senate, Biden would be impeached and convicted.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Huntn said:


> That made me laugh, but if the Republicans continue to control any part of Congress, specifically the Senate, Biden would be impeached and convicted.



But who brings up the charges?


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> But who brings up the charges?



Anthony Quinn Warner?

_(i'll walk myself out)_


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> But who brings up the charges?




The Democrats need to address the slippage in their House margins well before 2022.    Time to quit figuring the GOP will self-destruct over its sycophantic support of Trump.   That doesn't seem to be in the cards after all if we go by 2020 House results. There are all sorts of feel-good scenarios for Dems in 2022 as of right now but the proof is in the pudding and the economy has yet to experience full impact of covid.    Anyway if both houses of Congress end up w/ R majorities in 2022, the rest of Biden's first tour of duty in the White House will be like a trip through a hall of funhouse mirrors.

Oh I forgot this is the Trump humor thread.   OK...  searching, searching.,,,


----------



## Yoused

Huntn said:


> That made me laugh, but if the Republicans continue to control any part of Congress, specifically the Senate, Biden would be impeached and convicted.



Remember, conviction requires a two-thirds majority in the Senate. The Rs would have to control 67 seats, which is well outside a realistic possibility. When Andrew Johnson was impeached, a majority of the Senate voted for conviction, but they came up one vote shy of the requirement. When Bill Clinton was impeached, ten Rs voted against the first charge and five Rs voted against the second charge.

Granted, there were still some honorable Republicans in the late '90s – in today's environment, honor seems to be a forgotten thing. Still, it is unlikely that they could muster 15~17 Ds to vote for conviction unless the case was extraordinarily compelling.


----------



## lizkat

If Trump lost the white shirt collar he could singlehandedly revive the old goth look as a spring fashion, ya think?





​


----------



## Yoused

Apparently some crazy fast Oeddi Individual-ONE-supporter thought this was worth buying,

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1342917218841944066/


----------



## Huntn

lizkat said:


> If Trump lost the white shirt collar he could singlehandedly revive the old goth look as a spring fashion, ya think?
> 
> View attachment 2362
> 
> ​



Put a black helmet,  face mask with a respirator on him and he’d be the not so bright, insecure, big mouthed, mentally troubled Darth, until he started his whining, complaining about his mistreatment, and then he‘d be revealed to be little Darth Donny.


----------



## Yoused

Huntn said:


> Darth Donny



Sith Lords have to have a level of skill that well exceeds the level of competence that Individual-ONE does not have.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346108454310735873/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346108454310735873/




OAN "investigation" of Trump's equality, diversity, inclusion,  sure thing.  Should wrap in ten minutes with a burst of glitter applied over the veneer of a softball pitch to see if Donnie wants to sign on for a tryout as a host.  

_"Yeah you guys are so much better than Fox, let's make a deal, my own show, a whole season, whaddya say?"_​
Bring in the calling-in Trump fans, air fry a whole echo chamber,  you get selectively air fried echoes, a few plastic panel meltdowns, what's not to like.   But even OAN understands the power dynamics of a departing president.

_"How about 43 cents for the first 13 episodes"_​


----------



## JayMysteri0

lizkat said:


> OAN "investigation" of Trump's equality, diversity, inclusion,  sure thing.  Should wrap in ten minutes with a burst of glitter applied over the veneer of a softball pitch to see if Donnie wants to sign on for a tryout as a host.
> 
> _"Yeah you guys are so much better than Fox, let's make a deal, my own show, a whole season, whaddya say?"_​
> Bring in the calling-in Trump fans, air fry a whole echo chamber,  you get selectively air fried echoes, a few plastic panel meltdowns, what's not to like.   But even OAN understands the power dynamics of a departing president.
> 
> _"How about 43 cents for the first 13 episodes"_​



I was thinking the whole investigation / special was going to be this...






Oh, wait...


----------



## lizkat

Almost time to see how the GOP will perform as the time for transfer of power draws near.


----------



## Yoused

Gabriel Sterling explains the situation in Georgia and the ridiculous "voter fraud" claims, while his sign language interpreter summarizes




(linked image)​


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> Apparently some crazy fast Oeddi Individual-ONE-supporter thought this was worth buying,
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1342917218841944066/



There is a story in the New Yorker about Nazi “art” at Fort Belvoir, VA that is very reminiscent of this type of thing:









						Inside the U.S. Army’s Warehouse Full of Nazi Art
					

One of the world’s largest collections of Nazi propaganda is housed at Fort Belvoir, in northern Virginia; much of it is virulent, and most of it is never seen by the public.




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346607554001072130/


----------



## Yoused

Here is the scenario.

On the 19th, Individual-ONE gets on USAF Angel One and flies to his resort in Scotland. But Scotland is on a strict COVID lockdown, so they will not let anyone leave the plane.

The next evening, Joe the President is sworn in, meaning the Air Force flight crew may no longer answer to Individual-ONE. The plane sits there through another night.

Meanwhile, two AF staff who are responsible for Angel One go around the polygon asking how to handle the situation; after being rejected by the top brass who will not speak to them at all, finally they alight on a bird colonel who waves his hand dismissively and tells them, take it to Tehran. The staff snap their heels and go to dispatch the order. The colonel watches them smartly leave and stares into the open door vexed by the thought, “_They’re not really gonna do that. Are they? It was a joke. I don’t have the authority._”


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346809416839008257/

Yes.  I laughed while watching.  No.  I won't post this on PRSI.


----------



## Yoused

Taps is wholly inappropriate for Cadet Bonespurs.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Because we could use a good laugh right now.


----------



## Yoused




----------



## Thomas Veil

LOL. I’m not sure this event was an occasion for comedy, but that is humorous. (Crap, did that guy work day and night to achieve such a fast turnaround?)

That silhouette of Trump at the beginning reminded me uncomfortably of this.

​


----------



## fooferdoggie

well at least trump did something good


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yoused said:


> Taps is wholly inappropriate for Cadet Bonespurs.



How about the funeral march?


----------



## Yoused

Thomas Veil said:


> How about the funeral march?





Spoiler: no, I think Dennis Leary has a better take


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348236654990012417/



theSeb said:


> Daily Nation, Kenya
> 
> View attachment 2550



Literally the definition of Karma *& *irony I need to share with someone.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Thomas Veil

It can now be revealed:

I am Q!

All Americans must bow before my new flag!

​


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Someone's idea of a joke?



> U.S. Department of State - United States Department of State
> 
> 
> Leading America’s foreign policy to advance the interests and security of the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.state.gov


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Someone's idea of a joke?




Holy sh^t.    Either we're short a major press scoop or Pompeo's underlings are rebelling.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

theSeb said:


> A hack or a staffer has had enough. That time has changed a few time by the way




Yeah sadly i think it's a hack.  Apparently they had Pence having resigned also lol so that would have made Mme.Speaker the prez...


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348236654990012417/



I have to say, this lady has exceptional make-up skills. That periorbital edema is almost fully concealed.


----------



## MarkusL

lizkat said:


> Yeah sadly i think it's a hack.  Apparently they had Pence having resigned also lol so that would have made Mme.Speaker the prez...




They have taken it down now. I was going to take the customer satisfaction survey and ask them to take down the picture of Pompeo because it gives me the creeps, but the popup with the survey gets the same error message.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

theSeb said:


> Another possibility is an incompetent staffer updating the site with the glorious biography and list of achievements by emperor trump. That page likely should not have gone live.





It was Pence's page also...  there were a few tweets w/ snapshots side by side.

Well ya know State's diplomats are not happy about Trump's incitement of insurrection and so I would assume the career public servants at State  --or rather those who are actually still somehow holding a job at State after Trump and Tillerson gutted the place--  are not very happy either.  So I wouldn't be surprised if "somehow" a little mischief got enabled. 

But it's fun glancing at some alternate theories going up now on Twitter


----------



## Yoused

The tell is that is gives a blank time. 19:39 GMT was some while ago, EST is a while yet. They would have tagged the timezone if it were real.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Yoused

Fuzzybead has the story









						A Disgruntled Employee Changed The State Department’s Website To Say That Trump’s Term Ends Today, Sources Say
					

Secretary of State Mike Pompeo is launching an investigation after biographical pages for the president and vice president were changed on Monday.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

Okay, it's funny, but I wouldn't want to be up on charges of hacking a federal website just for the sake of a joke.

T minus 9.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Yoused

Refusing the President Medal of Freedom








						Belichick won't move forward with freedom medal
					

Bill Belichick said Monday he will not "move forward" with the Presidential Medal of Freedom that Donald Trump planned to present to him later this week.




					www.espn.com
				




For those who remember that one particular game, one might say “_Belichick deflates Individual-ONE's balls_”


----------



## Yoused

theSeb said:


> This has convinced me that we are all wrong and Trump should indeed remain as most glorious president emperor for life
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348749195407196164/



This has to stand as the primary reason that the WH never had to hoard TP.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Arkitect

Steve Bell from The Guardian…


----------



## Yoused

from CNBC, watch out for flying drugs!

*One of the things with the wall is you need transparency. You have to be able to see through it. In other words, if you can’t see through that wall — so it could be a steel wall with openings, but you have to have openings because you have to see what’s on the other side of the wall.
And I’ll give you an example. As horrible as it sounds, when they throw the large sacks of drugs over, and if you have people on the other side of the wall, you don’t see them -- they hit you on the head with 60 pounds of stuff? It’s over. As cray as that sounds, you need transparency through that wall.*​


----------



## Thomas Veil

It's amazing how much of Trump's rhetoric resembles the babbling of somebody who belongs in a group home.


----------



## Yoused

This site was obviously not









						Donald J. Trump Presidential Library
					

Presidential Library for the 45th President of the United States




					djtrumplibrary.com
				




composed by any MAGAty type. The page coding is quite good (although there are some of those annoying glitzy features) and the architecture is devoid of the crass gaudiness one would expect from such a place. Clearly nobody associated with the ShitGibbon had anything to do with it.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Yoused

That is not how Hateriots spell "rite".


----------



## JayMysteri0

I can't top this post, I'm done for the day
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349757597872697346/


----------



## JayMysteri0

The internet for the win
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349829956579127298/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> The internet for the win
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349829956579127298/




Wow...  killer credits.


----------



## lizkat

Almost time...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349851789072297984/


----------



## Yoused

Yes, but what does he have in that thing? Silverware, paintings, busts, pieces of the Resolute desk ... ?


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> Yes, but what does he have in that thing? Silverware, paintings, busts, pieces of the Resolute desk ... ?




11780 ballots?


----------



## JayMysteri0

THIS already tops anything I will post today...

Before we begin, I want you to know I will completely understand if you are mad at me for showing this.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349579012088107010/

It's only human to want others to suffer as you have.  I saw this, now you have to.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Like a fucking snapshot in time of what America is known for in other parts of the world

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349746945791725569/

Excess & stupidity

"That time in American history when America said, we really need to see how low we can set the bar."


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> THIS already tops anything I will post today...
> 
> Before we begin, I want you to know I will completely understand if you are mad at me for showing this.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349579012088107010/
> 
> It's only human to want others to suffer as you have.  I saw this, now you have to.




Well hey the blurb notes it's available on Kindle Unlimited so it's not like Amazon is actually censoring everything Trumpy...  even if they are in court now robustly defending their decision to unhost Parler's website.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Seriously 45ers?  

Trending on Twitter:


> Jokes and puns are picking up in response to some Trump supporters calling for ‘marshall law’ instead of ‘martial law’



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350154619939418116/

My favorite one...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350157455662215169/


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

Not humor about Donald, but hilarious...  posting here bc Ted Cruz is not worth his own thread.

EDIT:   However, and sadly,  it's claimed to be fake news...       I'm crushed... 

2nd EDIT:   furthermore the tweet is gone now.  well it was fun while it lasted.  Here's a halfbaked snapshot.


----------



## Yoused

Lincoln strikes again!


----------



## Yoused

Trump aide returning to school and driving for Uber after being shut out of job interviews: report
					

On MSNBC Saturday, former White House staffer Omarosa Manigault Newman said that some of the aides still working in the administration are crippled by the inability to find work — and that one staffer she knows will be forced to go back to grad school and drive for Uber on the side to get by...




					www.rawstory.com
				




Many former WH staffers are putting "been in prison the past 4 years" to avoid the stain.


----------



## Yoused

This is for old folks






though this one might be more recognizable


----------



## Arkitect

theSeb said:


> No more steel manufacturing?
> View attachment 2777





Aaaaaargh!

I hate to be "That guy". It is a Photoshop fake. 
After years on FaceBook putting out fake news fires it's a habit to double check.


----------



## Arkitect




----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Yoused

T-45:00 and counting


----------



## lizkat

This is nicely done.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351244289070800896/


----------



## Yoused

He gets on Angel One at 11am Wednesday to fly to West Palm Beach. The crew experience "technical issues" rather early on and are "forced to put down" in Greenville NC. They get mechanics to work on the vexing problem and finally get it fixed an hour later and then tell him to get off the plane because they have been ordered to take it back to DC, and there is an Amtrak he can take on Friday, which means he has to change trains in Raleigh and the other one will get him to West Palm Beach on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Yoused

theSeb said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351567847202308098/



I know a few witches, and they would be offended to be compared to that worthless ____.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351668986291875845/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351731299573256194/

I would have posted this in the other place, but I didn't think I could take another browbeating / scolding from those concerned with the good name of Nazis everywhere.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351950278564704264/


----------



## Yoused




----------



## Arkitect

lizkat said:


> This is nicely done.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351244289070800896/



If you want to create your own Bayeux memes… 

Historic Tale Construction Kit - BAYEUX​


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351910063959494656/

Yes, this maybe cruel, but I laughed & that's all I'm caring about right now.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351927812848902144/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Yes, this maybe cruel, but I laughed & that's all I'm caring about right now.
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351927812848902144/




Those are just leading-edge shockwaves over consequences yet to come, and not just loss of nice offices in the West Wing etc.


----------



## lizkat

File under "all the little things..."


https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352284365854806017/


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Normally, I cannot abide memes.

However, some of the Bernie memes, - the precise set of his seated body, the grumpy (yet masked) facial exression, the folded arms, and oh, those mittens, those wonderful mittens - are simply hilarious. 

The mittens make it.


----------



## Yoused

lizkat said:


> File under "all the little things..."
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352284365854806017/



At least Individual-ONE did not try to make off with the Resolute Desk.


----------



## Yoused




----------



## Arkitect

lizkat said:


> File under "all the little things..."
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352284365854806017/



Also File under:

"Adults back in the house."


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352818640467480577/


----------



## thekev

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352818640467480577/




It couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yoused said:


> View attachment 2960



Reminds me of this house down the road that has three campaign-size signs in front of it. 

First sign: SEE THE GOOD
Second sign: SEE THE GOOD
Third sign: TRUMP PENCE 2020

One of these things doesn’t belong. 



Scepticalscribe said:


> Normally, I cannot abide memes.
> 
> However, some of the Bernie memes, - the precise set of his seated body, the grumpy (yet masked) facial exression, the folded arms, and oh, those mittens, those wonderful mittens - are simply hilarious.
> 
> The mittens make it.



Well then, here ya go.


----------



## Yoused

Mike Pence is homeless after leaving office and ‘couch-surfing’ with Indiana politicians, report says
					

Mike Pence has been residing in public housing for the past eight years




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## fooferdoggie

Yoused said:


> Mike Pence is homeless after leaving office and ‘couch-surfing’ with Indiana politicians, report says
> 
> 
> Mike Pence has been residing in public housing for the past eight years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com



wont his fly share his pad?


----------



## Yoused

fooferdoggie said:


> wont his fly share his pad?



*Come on over here, man, I have some really good shit.* ​


----------



## lizkat

As for how the Trump brand is holding up:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354533185909043200/


----------



## Thomas Veil

​


----------



## fooferdoggie

this could be trump.


----------



## Yoused

Trump to Defend Self After Receiving Law Degree from Trump University
					

In his first official statement as the lead attorney of his defense team, Trump vowed not to quit the team “like those other losers.”




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> Trump to Defend Self After Receiving Law Degree from Trump University
> 
> 
> In his first official statement as the lead attorney of his defense team, Trump vowed not to quit the team “like those other losers.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newyorker.com




At least after the trial if something goes wrong by Trump's own big mouth,  he can always say he was poorly defended and ask for a re-do at the Supreme Court he thinks he stacked in his favor.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Not only did we get a new press secretary less reliant on falsehoods, but one who isn't afraid of a little sarcasm
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356689275329388544/


----------



## thekev

JayMysteri0 said:


> Not only did we get a new press secretary less reliant on falsehoods, but one who isn't afraid of a little sarcasm
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356689275329388544/




It's nice to see an "I don't know. I'll get back to you," rather than a long line of bullshit.


----------



## fooferdoggie

found this on sale on Facebook. really should be a bobble butt.


----------



## Thomas Veil

They spelled "bubblehead" wrong.

At least the head is actual size.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Facebook is giving me all kinds of this crap not sure what it is today but I have seen tons of christian for justice/trump stuff and march with trumps face on it. If you need an excuse to launder money this is it.


----------



## Thomas Veil

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367568906316038151/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367609295538380807/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367633496919986176/​


----------



## Huntn

fooferdoggie said:


> found this on sale on Facebook. really should be a bobble butt.
> View attachment 3865



He just about never smiles. Only when he kicking someone, while  thinking how clever he is.


----------



## Huntn

lizkat said:


> As for how the Trump brand is holding up:
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354533185909043200/



It all flowed to Florida.


----------



## Huntn

Thomas Veil said:


> View attachment 3178
> View attachment 3179
> View attachment 3180
> View attachment 3181
> View attachment 3183​



Along with the idea of Trump humor, these might be funny in a parody If they were not so accurate.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I found this photo of a Q adherent chasing the ever-moving Trump inauguration date.


----------



## fooferdoggie

man I never knew this existed. too bad I don't drink.


----------



## Yoused

What is it with wine, anyway? Nobody can be arsed to pronounce the whole name. "Cabernet", "merlot", "chablis", "pinot grigiot", is it easier to say those names when you are drunk and cannot manage to get to the end of the word?


----------



## Yoused

The "stupidest Donald Trump in America" is a low bar to get under, but somehow he manages,









						Donald Trump Jr. Can't Believe People Get Fired On Twitter
					

Donald Trump Jr., meet Donald Trump.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yoused said:


> The "stupidest Donald Trump in America" is a low bar to get under, but somehow he manages,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump Jr. Can't Believe People Get Fired On Twitter
> 
> 
> Donald Trump Jr., meet Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



Omigod.  Really??


----------



## fooferdoggie

Sadly this is not humor because its real. still funny though.


----------



## User.45

fooferdoggie said:


> Sadly this is not humor because its real. still funny though.
> View attachment 3955



If he's referring to the Moderna Vaccine, Obama may be in a better position to make this statement, as his admin initiated the biodefense collab to develop mRNA vaccines with Moderna... So if someone demands acknowledgement of presidential achievements, that should include Obama too...


----------



## fooferdoggie

P_X said:


> If he's referring to the Moderna Vaccine, Obama may be in a better position to make this statement, as his admin initiated the biodefense collab to develop mRNA vaccines with Moderna... So if someone demands acknowledgement of presidential achievements, that should include Obama too...



that would burn trumps biscuits.


----------



## JayMysteri0

BURN!!! 
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404437693296218117/


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> BURN!!!
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404437693296218117/



A better image would be him hugging one of his statues, the gold one.


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> BURN!!!


----------



## Runs For Fun




----------



## Scepticalscribe

I know that I may have said it already, but I do not find this guy remotely funny.

Rather, I find him absolutely horrifying, and thought his term of office terrifying, a ghastly dystopian vision of corruption and amoral horror personified.


----------



## Yoused

Scepticalscribe said:


> his term of office terrifying, a ghastly dystopian vision of corruption and amoral horror




To be fair, it was not as horrible as it could have been. Just imagine how bad things could have gotten if he was genuinely intelligent and not crippled by his immaturity, narcissism and diapers.


----------



## Huntn

Scepticalscribe said:


> I know that I may have said it already, but I do not find this guy remotely funny.
> 
> Rather, I find him absolutely horrifying, and thought his term of office terrifying, a ghastly dystopian vision of corruption and amoral horror personified.



I’ve said this often, the best you can get out of Rump is dark gallows humor. Kind of like a Hitler humor thread…


----------



## Huntn

Yoused said:


> To be fair, it was not as horrible as it could have been. Just imagine how bad things could have gotten if he was genuinely intelligent and not crippled by his immaturity, narcissism and diapers.



Ok I will accept this to a degree.

The really horrible thing about DJT worse than his incompetence and vileness is that a majority of voters elected this mentally ill, putrid excuse for a human being, an immoral gutter denizen handed the position of  POTUS. Some of us have lost our freaking minds.  It’s like a collective death wish.

 And we’ve got a hefty group of invaders, people who call themselves the GOP, but are really Trumpsters, citizens who despite constantly screaming about the Constitution, seem to be ready to flush it If they think they gain some kind of personal advantage. Except with The Head Sociopath it’s a pipe dream. If these people get their wish, we’ll be lucky to escape the inferno. This is what should shake you to your core.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yoused said:


> To be fair, it was not as horrible as it could have been. Just imagine how bad things could have gotten if he was genuinely intelligent and not crippled by his immaturity, narcissism and diapers.




No, it was horrible.

And horrifying.

This should not have happened (or been allowed to happen) in a western democracy.  

As the Duke of Wellington (subsequently) said of Waterloo, "it was a close run thing".


----------



## tranceking26




----------



## Yoused

Scepticalscribe said:


> No, it was horrible.
> 
> And horrifying.
> 
> This should not have happened (or been allowed to happen) in a western democracy.




Well, I got one really disturbing word for you: *BoJo*. I mean, seriously. That is just fucking awful. You folks gotta do a thing about that rancid infestation.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yoused said:


> Well, I got one really disturbing word for you: *BoJo*. I mean, seriously. That is just fucking awful. You folks gotta do a thing about that rancid infestation.




Ah, yes.

Agree completely.

Couldn't agree more.

A thoroughly rotten and amoral human being, entitled, selfish, spoiled, indulged, mendacious, narcisstic, racist, sexist, and criminally and dangerously irresponsible in person and in policy.

As I have reminded both brothers over the past few weeks, this is not a recent thing with me, for my complete detestation and utter loathing of the man long predate his taking office as Prime Minister; actually, it long predates the Brexit vote.  I cannot abide the man, and never could.


----------



## Huntn

tranceking26 said:


> View attachment 6088



Those eyes are not an asset.


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> To be fair, it was not as horrible as it could have been. Just imagine how bad things could have gotten if he was genuinely intelligent and not crippled by his immaturity, narcissism and diapers.




That's my concern for the next wanna-be prez-for-life fascist who comes along and has the charisma or thumb-on-scale to get elected.   That the next one will be politically savvy about not only assorted vulnerabilities of Congress, the Constitution and the courts, but also much better at assembling support at high levels of government and private enterprise.

That scenario's a whole different thing to a guy like Trump who just tried to push all the envelopes and buttons and then simply fired people or just threw tantrums and headed off to the links when there was politically savvy resistance.

Meanwhile though a guy like that can't get anywhere without enough true believers...  and I worry about them too.


----------



## Yoused

lizkat said:


> That's my concern for the next wanna-be prez-for-life fascist who comes along and has the charisma or thumb-on-scale to get elected. That the next one will be politically savvy about not only assorted vulnerabilities of Congress, the Constitution and the courts, but also much better at assembling support at high levels of government and private enterprise.



The thing about CFSG was that he came in as an outsider. Someone who had not been up in there in government for years. That was a big piece of his chinashop-smashing appeal, along with his unrepentant selfishness and greed (_hey, he's just l8ke us!_) which a savvy politician would have much less traction with. So, the visceral-stupid appeal part is kind of almost self-regulating.

We could acquire a popular dominating leader someday soon, because our system is set up to facilitate that sort of thing. It could even be a person from the Left, which might be worrisome as we saw how quickly most of CFSG's reactionary policy was reversed by his successor. Well thought out progressive policies could be just as vulnerable, and economic disorder is all it takes for an otherwise decent leader to be exposed to repudiation.


----------



## lizkat

This is pretty fine.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1408961610891341827/


----------



## Deleted member 199

I don't tend to follow the goings on of the orange idiot, but Colbert covered his latest cult gathering, this was quite hilarious.






I've lived in two different countries with a Prime Minister people openly think is a fucking idiot, but thats usually about policy decisions.. Not about an inability to... I dunno? Read and/or pronounce words in their own language.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1424698562881982466/


----------



## Yoused

Florida state Rep Andrew Sabatini wants to rename US Route 27 after Individual-ONE. US 27 runs down the middle of the peninsula, so it is affectionately (if somewhat inaccurately) known as "Florida's Urethra".


----------



## Thomas Veil

(Credit to Bill Maher for the original joke.)


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1430726946426474496/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1434518339179659264/

What is with this fetishizing of an older over weight questionably tanned guy, that his fans have to keep putting his head on someone else's body?  That's some weird creepy shit.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1434522105228496899/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Checking bingo card for "where former presidents will give a speech on 9/11".  

Nope.  Did NOT have this on my card.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436890444894375937/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442566537735401476/


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442566537735401476/



Had to submit this one the /SuddenlyGay sub on reddit under the title "Patriotic juices". Pure gold man!


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Kayleigh McEnany deletes tweet blaming Biden for a 2020 spike in murders that occurred under Trump
> 
> 
> "The U.S. murder rate under Joe Biden..." McEnany wrote in the now-deleted post sharing a bar graph showing murders surging in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1443076316203454468/


----------



## fooferdoggie

its a bit late but this guy is so good.








						New 'SNL' Comic Is 'Best Trump Impersonator.' See Why.
					

Johnson, officially announced as a new cast member before Saturday's 47th season premiere, has been lauded as a pitch-perfect impressionist of the ex-president.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

*Sigh.* The neighbor a few doors down who finally took down his Trump flag is at it again. Now he’s flying a flag with Trump’s ugly mug and the phrase MISS ME YET?

So I’m asking the panel. Is there anyone who sells a flag that says HOW CAN I MISS YOU IF YOU WON’T GO AWAY?


----------



## Yoused

Thomas Veil said:


> So I’m asking the panel. Is there anyone who sells a flag that says HOW CAN I MISS YOU IF YOU WON’T GO AWAY?




Is that part of the chorus of that famous country song _I'm So Miserable Without You It's Almost Like Having You Here_ ?


----------



## Yoused

Found Rudy's deposition in, I think, the Dominion case. It has some prime brain-dead in it. I like this part, on 49-50:
*Rudy*:_rambles on about a taped phone call supposedly revealing "the (anti-Trump) fix is in"_
*Cain*:You used a lot of pronouns. I wanted to make sure that —
*Rudy*: Pronouns are very —
*Cain*: You said he —
*Rudy*: very controversial now.​
"Pronouns are very controversial now" ? Wut?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Sad but funny








> ‘Trumpcoin’ Scam From Fake Celebrity Accounts Is Fooling QAnon
> 
> 
> The “Caligula”-esque coins are being peddled by faux celebrity accounts purporting to be Elon Musk, Mel Gibson, Kirstie Alley, and even Denzel Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com





> QAnon world is being flooded with a currency scam in the form of ‘Trumpcoins’ peddled by fake celebrity accounts purporting to be Elon Musk, Mel Gibson, Kirstie Alley, and even Denzel Washington.
> 
> As hosts Will Sommer and Asawin Suebsaeng explain in this week’s episode of Fever Dreams, the Trumpcoin boasts a “Keep America Great” logo and “sort of a Trumpian face on it” that “looks like maybe something Caligula might’ve stamped a coin with back in the day.” It’s going for $30 on Telegram—the social media app where the alt-right fled after the Jan. 6 riot as Twitter banned Q content—and puppet accounts are promising the little coins will skyrocket in value as soon as Trump retakes his rightful office, maybe to as much as $400 or even $10,000, send money now. Or, as the fake Denzel Washington account promises buyers, “THE LAST DAY IS HERE. The countdown has started. It’s all part of the show, a show that will leave everyone speechless. Today is the last day and after this a lot of things will change...check the availability and order here at official Trumpcoins dot com.”
> 
> The fake accounts are gaining enough traction that real-life D-listers like Kirstie Alley have been forced to put out Tweets clarifying that they are not, in fact, selling Trumpcoins on Telegram in their spare time. Meanwhile, an anti-Trumpcoin faction is trying to warn Q-believers against the grift, and claiming the Trumpcoins are being promoted by accounts originating in Southeast Asia.
> 
> As Sommer notes, “I think the lesson of Trumpcoin is that when you have a situation like QAnon, these people have already self-identified as extremely gullible. And so a lot of people are then going to come in and sort of try to feed at the trough there.”


----------



## Joe

Thomas Veil said:


> *Sigh.* The neighbor a few doors down who finally took down his Trump flag is at it again. Now he’s flying a flag with Trump’s ugly mug and the phrase MISS ME YET?
> 
> So I’m asking the panel. Is there anyone who sells a flag that says HOW CAN I MISS YOU IF YOU WON’T GO AWAY?




I would have one made that says "No, I don't miss you!"


----------



## Yoused

I spoilered this because you really do not want to see it. If you are curious, pop the spoiler open for just barely long enough to get a glimpse and snap it shut right away.



Spoiler: for masochists only



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1445942275973042179/​


----------



## Yoused

there is no life without hope



Spoiler: an honest epitaph


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448744624181420036/


----------



## JayMysteri0

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448744624181420036/




Bonus:
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448713858571554824/

Why?  Because of the current guy that is destroying the UNITED STATES Postal Service, was put in place by who???????


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448746014572228618/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1449412969872322560/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1450432038482415617/


----------



## MEJHarrison

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1449412969872322560/




Oh that was a good one!  But I finally figured it out.  It's the Kennedy quote.  It's the only one of the 5 that doesn't attribute to quote to anyone.

Granted, that's not quite the answer they were going for.  Regardless, it's an accurate answer and I stand by it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1450613483838476289/

It's amazing the attempted mental gymnastics that are made.

45 is actually still the president, but is NOT responsible for what happened during the withdrawal from Afghanistan.  

Wha?!!


----------



## Thomas Veil

fooferdoggie said:


> its a bit late but this guy is so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 'SNL' Comic Is 'Best Trump Impersonator.' See Why.
> 
> 
> Johnson, officially announced as a new cast member before Saturday's 47th season premiere, has been lauded as a pitch-perfect impressionist of the ex-president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



Wow. That is *dead-on*. Right up there with Frank Caliendo’s impression of John Madden.



Yoused said:


> I spoilered this because you really do not want to see it. If you are curious, pop the spoiler open for just barely long enough to get a glimpse and snap it shut right away.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for masochists only
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1445942275973042179/​



That poor…sick…obviously girl-friendless soul.


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1450432038482415617/




You can never have enough Jordan Klepper talking to the idiots at Trump rallies. He doesn't make fun of them, he just gives them the opportunity to make asses of themselves, and darn if they don't seize that opportunity every time.

I just wonder how long he's going to be able to do this before he starts getting recognized and they chase him away...or worse.


----------



## DT

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1454103640755642373/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1454626380390432771/

I'd feel sorry for her, ...but I won't.


----------



## fooferdoggie

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1454626380390432771/
> 
> I'd feel sorry for her, ...but I won't.



She is earning every bit of what she got for marring him.


----------



## Joe

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1454626380390432771/
> 
> I'd feel sorry for her, ...but I won't.




She deserves everything she gets. She’s just as awful as he is.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Eric

I know Biden is our guy but some of these PoopGate memes are gold.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1454795205983543298/

Even thought this is a bogus rumor, let he (or she) who hasn't crapped themselves cast the last stone.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1454962694013038595/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Came across this photo yesterday and had to laugh at Donald Trump pulling his wife behind him like a piece of airport luggage.




Or perhaps he’s in a hurry. “Come on, honey, we’ve got to get out of here. I see a process server.”


----------

